# Reaction videos - how do you get them?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

In previous years we've setup a stationary camera, but quickly found that the best scare turns out to be somewhere that we didn't plan. The result is someone usually following the groups with the camera trying to capture their reactions. Typically the video misses a lot of great scares. This was true again this year - and I want to do something about it.

Does anyone use a surveillance system to record all the main spots of their haunts? My vision is to have a careful positioned camera in each room that is capable of filming in the dark and have a central PC recording it all. Has anyone done anything like this? What do you do and what works the best?

Thanks
charlie


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I was discussing this with one of the guys that helped in my haunt. It would be great to record all the scares and screams and keep the fun going all year. I've seen some sets at Costco that seemed reasonable and heck, you could use it for security the rest of the year to justify the expense.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

hmm very good question now if only i had a camera that actually worked! hahaha


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

We used a 4 IR camera/DVR setup this year but unfortunately no audio capabilities on the cameras.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

One year we bought 6 cameras (4 B&W and 2 Color). We had these at the major scares in our haunt. We got them for $20ea B&W and $30ea color at Harbor Freight. I then looked for VCR's on freecycle and craigslist and took every one I found in case one or two broke down. My whole video system cost me $140. Unfortunately, I didn't fix the cameras very well and only two caught video through the whole night. The other four got jostled when people ran into the walls and eventually they were all pointing at the ground.

I wanted to do a DVR. But, the cost made it unreasonable. Number one, memory is expensive and I knew I'd need a lot . Number two, I wanted sound on each camera. Your cheaper DVR's only have sound on one channel. And finding one with multiple channels of sound is difficult at best and super expensive at worst. So, I decided to keep it old school. For the cost, it did very well. You can see the scare tracks here:




and


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Sweet footage


----------



## paulcav151 (Nov 15, 2009)

Goog Footage! I especially like how the mothers hold their terrified children in front of them like a shield...


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i just bought a black and white night vison camara from habor fright i got it after christmas sale for 20 bucks. i just need to find a VCR and a TV
EDIT: hahaha i put habor fright (Freight)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Shadowopal what was the prop that was scaring the crap out of everyone? Do you have a shot of the prop? Nice job!


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

There are two scares up there. The upper video is of a live actor in a completely black corridor with a Silent Hill mask on. The actor had a trigger button attached to a strobe light and a nice loud roar. The mask is pretty nasty on it's own. But, when you're stumbling through the dark and then come face to face with it....it's a shocker. You can see it in the following video at 2:38. Then they walked down a corridor with ankle ticklers and a snake at the end that spit air at them. So, the scare video shows them coming around the corner after having just being scared by the Silent Hill mask and then getting hit by the snakes.






The lower video of scares is from a giant Jack in the Box at the end of the walk through. The box is 3' tall and the clown head is about 2' tall. It looked down on almost all comers. We had a Jack in the box track that I found on manipulated to make it bigger and darker. It then stopped and waited for a tech to hit a button that activated the pop up and played the end of the track which is a deep, loud BOO! HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! You can see and hear it in the video above at 4:10.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Has anyone done a still like they do at amusement parks at large coaster drops etc then sell. How would one do that any ideas?


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

simplest way is to shoot continuous video and just capture the single frame. But, it would be an "after the event" kind of thing. At the event, I'm assuming you'd need a staff member on hand to capture the pic with a camera that can take continuous shot digital camera hooked up to a computer at the exit. The staff member would take the pics and select the best shot and another would hawk the pics. I'm sure there is a way to have a microcontroller do the pic taking. But, I'm not educated enough to tell you how.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Ought about useing a deer camera but not sure how to do it


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

We used a game camera this year...had it set out at my neighbors pond so as we went by on the hay ride it would snap a pic when we came to a certain spot...
The only problem was that the lens was covered at the last minute by bird crap, and all the pics were bad....
The concept is good, so I will try it again.....


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Was it just for you or were you trying to sell is there anyway tosend right to a pc to be printed


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

As we near the big day I thought I would bump this back to the top. I am still shopping for a solution. I'd like to have cameras setup at each major scare at an optimum angle to capture the reactions.


----------

